# What's in your shower right now?



## Haloinrverse (Mar 10, 2005)

whats in your shower? i always find these kinds of polls to be interesting.






redken all soft conditioner

redken active dry shampoo

tigi bed head dumb blonde conditioner

freeman papaya shampoo (for BF)

lush honey i washed the kids soap

tropical zest soap (for BF)

TBS shea butter soap

anna sui facial bar for combo skin

oxy benzoyl peroxide wash (for BF)

TBS strawberry shower gel

ulta white chocolate mousse moisturizing body wash

bath pouf

soap sock

peter thomas roth strawberry silica scrub

a bottle of aspirin for the aspirin mask


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL! This should be fun alright. Mum has us all warned to take out all our shower stuff when were finished because me &amp; my 2 sisters have a habit of leaving our shampoo's condtioners there &amp; there are so many different things there that it looks so messy!

Here's whats in the shower area when i'm usually there!

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Shampoo

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Deep Intense Conditioner

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle or Kerastase Forse de Resistance

Dove Exfoliating Scrub

St Ives Apricot Scrub

L'Oreal Pure Zone Deep Exfoliating Wash

Gilette Shaving Foam

Gilette Venus Razor

Pink Scrub thing!

Out of shower:

Lush Dream Cream

Queen Helent Mint Julep Mask

Rimmel Sunshimmer Tan for face &amp; body

Fake Tan Mit


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 11, 2005)

Redken All Soft Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 
Kerestase Masquintense 
Phisoderm Face Wash 
Freeman's Lathering Face Scrub 
Gillette Mach 3 Turbo &amp; M3 Power Razors 
Pumice Stone 
Nylon scrubbing wash towel 
J&amp;J Baby Shampoo &amp; Baby Wash (for my nephew &amp; I use the wash too) 
4 Rubber Ducks (for my nephew)


----------



## glamslam (Mar 12, 2005)

Ah, great question!






BBW Tutti Dolce Body Buff in Angel Food Cake 
Avon Planet Spa Secrets of India Body Scrub 
Melaleuca Co. Sun Valley Moisturizing Body Wash in Fresh Rain 
Proactiv Renewing Cleanser 
Cetaphil Cleanser 
Queen Helene Oatmeal &amp; Honey Scrub 
Mary Kay Revitalizing Mask 
Melaleuca Co. Tea Tree Oil Shampoo 
L'Oreal Color-Saving Deep Conditioner (came with hair color kit) 
Suave Clarifying Shampoo 
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask 
Gilette disposable razor 
net "pouf"
For the kids
Aussie Pals Shampoo 
Aussie Pals Body Wash 
Suave Biobasics Conditioner (dupe of Biolage Conditioning Balm) 
Spongebob Squarepants sponge


----------



## Haloinrverse (Mar 12, 2005)

i love hearing about what you guys have. i cant believe so many of us use all soft.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Mar 12, 2005)

*For me:*

Alterna Caviar Shampoo and Conditioner 

Tigi Catwalk Curls Rock Shampoo and Conditioner

Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Mask

Molton Brown Vitalising AB+C Bath and Shower Gel

Molton Brown Gingerlily Bath and Shower Gel

St.Ives Moisturizing Body Wash Energizing Citrus 

St.Ives Collagen and Elastin Body Wash

Dove Sensitive Essentials Foaming Cleanser

Gilette disposable razor

Philosophy Gingerbread Man Body Scrub

Washcloth

*For DH:*

Redken For Men Go Clean shampoo

Dove Fragrance Free body bar


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 12, 2005)

HAIRCARE:

Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two

Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Paul Mitchell The Detangler

Paul Mitchell The Rinse

Paul Mitchell Intense Moisture Daily Treatment

Paul Mitchell Color Shampoo - Brown

Matrix Logics Shampoo

Matrix Sleek.Look Conditioner

Pantene Complete Therapy conditioner

Herbal Essences Color Conditioner (tube from color kit)

Halo Shampoo, conditioner, &amp; High Gloss Rinse (small sample bottles)

Marc Anthony Forever Long Shampoo

BODY:

Dove Soap

Oil of Olay In Shower Moisturinse

Gillette Venus Razor

Gillette Satin Care Shave Gel

OT Body Slam Bodywash *for b/f*

Riviva Labs Hydrogen-Peroxide Cleanser Scrub

St. Ives Aroma Steam Bodywash

(Yeah I have a shower caddy! LOL You don't even wanna know what's in the basket above the toilet &amp; under the sink!)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* 
Redken All Soft Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 
Kerestase Masquintense 
Phisoderm Face Wash 
Freeman's Lathering Face Scrub 
Gillette Mach 3 Turbo &amp; M3 Power Razors 
Pumice Stone 
Nylon scrubbing wash towel 
J&amp;J Baby Shampoo &amp; Baby Wash (for my nephew &amp; I use the wash too) 
4 Rubber Ducks (for my nephew)
 *How is that m3 power razor? Is it anything special??



*


----------



## Marisol (Mar 12, 2005)

Compared to a lot of you, I don't have that much in my shower:

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Shampoo

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Deep Intense Conditioner

Gillette Venus Razor

Gillette Satin Care Shave Gel

Sephora Collection Sweet Sugar Body Scrub

Blue scrub pouf


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 13, 2005)

Honestly J, I don't think it's anything major. I does just as good a job as my MACH3 Turbo. I only bought it b/c I had a good deal from drugstore.com w/a coupon.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* i love hearing about what you guys have. i cant believe so many of us use all soft.



I just noticed that too. I don't think I'm going to continue using it though--baby shampoo works just as well.


----------



## Andi (Mar 13, 2005)

a LOT!! and my shower is tiny, so I canÂ´t really turn around

4 shampoos (Kerastase Oleo Relax, the Kerastase one for greasy hair and Dove for colored hair, Infusium 23)

4 conditioners (Kerastase Chroma Reflect for colored hair, Dove intensive moisture, Infusium 23 and a cheap one)

Kerastase oleo relax hair mask

shower gel (bought it in the US..dunno what brand. but it smells like apples *yummy*)

blueberry-smelling shave gel

Gilette Venus razor

Dove Daily Peeling Shower

Freeman pearberry body scrub

The body shop red berries body scrub


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 19, 2005)

I tend to stick to fairly simple bath products, since most any thing seems to get the job done for my hair and body -- facial care, on the other hand, is another story





Herbal Essence shampoo for normal hair

Herbal Essence conditioner for normal hair

Dove Deep Moisturizing body wash

Skintimate Shave Gel for Senstive Skin

Washcloth

Disposable razor

Plus a bar of soap and bottle of generic shampoo for hubby (he is cheap!)

All my facial care stuff lives on our sink.


----------



## LindaA (Mar 20, 2005)

Way too much to name here, but fortunately my husband finally got rid of the colony of ants that found its way through a tiny crack in the grout. I'd find a dozen or so in there any time. The situation reached crisis proportions when I had used some sugar scrub. It looked like a scene out of a bad horror flick!


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 21, 2005)

My shower:

Bain de Terre shampoo in Jasmine (my current fave!)

Paul Mitchell Shampoo One

Citre Shine Revitalizing Shampoo

Capex Topical Shampoo (for psorasis)

Benzoyl Peroxide Wash 2 1/2% (face wash)

Herbal Essences conditioner

The Body Shop Grapeseed Body Scrub

Philosophy Amazing Grace Body Scrub (thanks Gail!!)

Suave Naturals Moisturizing Body Wash in Aloe Vera

Satin Care shaving gel

Target disposable single blade razor

Savon Vanilla Foaming Milk Bath (this is cheap, obviously, lol, and I'm looking forward to when this runs out, so I can buy something better!)


----------



## hawaiilatina (Mar 21, 2005)

_*Hair:*_

_*TIGI Bedhead Moisture Maniac Shampoo*_

_*TIGI Bedhead Moisture Maniac Conditioner*_

_*Biolage Hydrating Shampoo*_

_*Biolage Conditioning Balm*_

_*Biolage Detangling Solution *_

_*Hayashi 911 Emergency Pak-Deep Conditioner*_

_*Body:*_

_*Victoria's Secret Sweet Temptation Shower Gel*_

_*Victoria's Secret Strawberries and Champagne Shower Gel*_

_*Dove Body Wash*_

_*Gillette Venus Razor*_

_*Skintimate Shave Gel for sensitive skin*_

_*Oil of Olay Daily Renewal Cleanser*_

_*2 net poufs-(1 for me and 1 for my daughter)*_

_*For my hubby Irish Spring Sport Bar Soap, Mach3 Turbo Razor, Gillette shaving gel and he uses the shampoos I have for my daughter and me. (He actually shaves his head b/c he has a tattoo of a dragon wrapping around he's head.) *_


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 21, 2005)

Pantene shampoo 
Pantene conditioner 
Head &amp; Shoulders (hubby's) 
Jacqua Vanille latte bath gel 
Philosophy Chocolate Ice Cream 3 in 1 
St. Ive's Vanilla body wash 
Demeter Dulce de Leche bath gel 
Ivory bar soap 
Sephora Coffee &amp; Creme body scrub 
Miami Glow by JLO shower gel _(smells like grapefruits &amp; oranges)_

Angel by Thierry Mugler sample body wash/gel
can you tell I've got a thing for foodie scents?


----------



## K*O* (Mar 23, 2005)

my husband !!!!!


----------



## Jen (Mar 24, 2005)

good one K*O*


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** my husband !!!!! LOL!!


----------



## stacie0129 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pantene Pro V shampoo &amp; conditioner

bath salts

Pink sugar scrub

Gilette Shave gel floral passion

Venus Divine razor

St. Ives Aroma steam body wash

MD Forte facial cleanser 2

Summer's Eve feminine wash

yellow loofah

Johnson &amp; Johnson's baby shampoo

Johnson &amp; Johnson's head to toe wash

rubber ducks and various bath toys for my daughter


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 28, 2005)

Redken all soft shampoo and conditioner

L'oreal Nutri force vive shampoo-conditioner

Brilliant brunette shampoo-conditioner

Mach 3 razor-

Cotton Candy Fantasy shower gel

B&amp;B sweet pea shower gel

pouf sponge

Old spice glacial falls soap (hubby)


----------



## envymi (Aug 28, 2005)

My shower contents are so simple compared to everyone else:

Dr Bronner's almond hemp liquid soap

Dr Bronner's mild baby liquid soap

Trader Joe's Tea Tree bar soap

African Pride conditioning shampoo

African Royale shampoo

apple cider vinegar

diluted food grade hydrogen peroxide

Coconut oil

body brush

face brush

foot scrubber

green bic razor

ooh and a microdermabrasion cloth


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 28, 2005)

Dove Soap

JASON Organics Lavender body wash

Mach 3 razor

Baby wash/shampoo

Pureology Hydrate Shampoo

Pureology Hydrate Conditioner

Tigi Moisture Maniac Conditioner

ROC Facial wash

Pink Shower Cap

Shaving cream

Toothbrush/Sensodyne TP


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont have too much in my shower. But here is what I do have:

Aussie Moisturizing Shampoo

Aussie Mosturizing Conditioner

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle stuff

Dove Nutrients body wash

Shick Quatro for women

Skintimate Shave gel for sensitive skin

Loofah

Outside of my shower, i have tons more!!!

For my face:

Phisoderm Cleanser and Toner

Dove Gentle Exfoliating Bar

Witch Hazel

Dual action moisturizer-oil free and pimple preventing

For my body:

St. Ives Smooth Legs moisturizing lotion (not just for legs)

Nair hair remover (for bikini line, so i dont use it everyday, like all my other products)

For my hair:

Aussie dual personality mouse + leave-in conditioner

I have tons more things, but I dont want to bore you guys!!!

P.S. I cant say enough positive things about *Aussie* products!!!


----------



## monniej (Sep 2, 2005)

eo shower gel in french lavender

sundog hemp shower gel in naked (for hubby)

murad clarifying cleanser

aveeno clear complexion cleanser

2 afro combs

pedicure groomer

exfoliating gloves


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 2, 2005)

I have:

Aura Clove for Brunettes Shampoo

Biotera Color Care Conditioner

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle

Clinique Sparkle Skin Body Exfoiliator

Clinique Rinse Off Foaming Cleanser

Caress Body Soap


----------



## redrocks (Sep 2, 2005)

WOW and I thought we had a lot in the shower

Me:

Jonathan Product Moisture Shampoo

Dove Biobasics Shampoo and Conditioner

Neutrogena Oil Control formula face soap bar

A natural salt/ginger scrub we bought while on our Honeymoon in Alaska. I don't remember the name of it.

shave cream (forget the brand)

Gillette razor

Him:

Herbal Essence Shampoo

Aveno Body Wash

Scrubbie

Both of us use:

Lever 2000 Soap


----------



## sexysolution (Sep 2, 2005)

shampoo and conditioner is loreal elvive (cant spell sorry) and ghost body wash and my trusted alovera stress relieve shower gel!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Sep 3, 2005)

In my shower:

Herbal Essences Citrus Lift Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Caress shimmering body wash in coconut

tahiti sweetie body scrub from B&amp;BW

schick razor

skintimate shave gel in pear

hot oil treatments for hair

murad cleanser

The Body Shop hair mask


----------



## anne7 (Sep 3, 2005)

And I thought I had too much stuff in mine! I have a ball foot tub, so I don't have a caddy, and I have to put the stuff in the tub. I try to keep it minimal because of that, but I really need to find a storage thing for my bottles...anywho

BBW Bio straight and sleek shampoo and conditioner (trying to use up the last of it)

Suave Professionals Humectant shampoo and conditioner

Olay Moisturinse in-shower lotion (sample bottle that I am trying to use up to get rid of it)

Skintimate shave gel in raspberry

Softsoap bodywash in Milk and Honey

Cetaphil face wash

white loofah

razor

St. Ives Scrub

Clinique Sparkle Skin scrub (trying to finish this up too; can you tell I am trying to clean out my cabinets? lol)

pink nail brush


----------



## Lizzypoo (Sep 4, 2005)

SP pink cake soap, Biolage shampoo and jar conditioner, Goldwell shampoo, Joico conditioner, Head and Shoulders, CH scrub in fiji apple, Jergens face cream, Dove cleansing foam, Arbonne cleansing gel, Arbonne face scrub, St. Ives body wash in whipped silk, Ombra lavender body wash, Shea terra lavender body wash, St. Ives apricot face scrub, BBW coconut lime verbena scrub, Bodycology coconut lime shower gel, John Frieda kelp help, Bigelow honey almond face scrub, Biosilk shampoo and conditioner, Mark Hollywood pink shower syrup, BBW vanilla bean noel shower gel, Trader Joes grapefruit chamomile shower gel scrub, Marks and Spencer waterlily shower gel, Suave body wash in fresh berry smoothie and natural oatmeal, Bumble and Bumble alojoba shampoo, CH shower gel in 7up bubbles, Kiss my face shaving cream in vanilla, Pantene pro-v moisturizing treatment and Bella dream come true shower gel.

This is a lot. I never realized. Better get bathing here


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 6, 2005)

I love reading this kind of stuff!

I have:

Therappe Shampoo by NEXXUS

Neutrogena clarifying shampoo

Keraphix Conditioner by NEXXUS

Humectress Conditioner by NEXXUS

Inner Science Conditioner

Inner Science Hair Masque R.I.P-- which is now discontinued and thankfully i have have 3 more bottles which I will only use on special occasions





St.Ive's Apricot Facial Scrub

A bar of Ivory soap

Spectro gel cleanser

Calgon Shaving creme and disposable razor

Some exfoliation gloves, some hair clips


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 6, 2005)

*Solutions by Great Clips Moisturizing Shampoo w/ evening primrose and aloe.

*Solutions by Great Clips Moisturizing Conditioner w/ evening primrose and aloe.

*Herbal Essences (please don't yell at me) Citrus Lift Shampoo w/ tangerine, lemongrass and aloe.

*Herbal Essences (please don't yell at me) Citrus Lift Shampoo w/ tangerine, lemongrass and aloe.

*Gillette Venus Vibrance razor

*chick Intuition razor

*Walgreens Shave Gel Extra Moisturizing Formula with Vitamin E

*Net Bath Sponge (ya know one of those round poofy things)

*Textured Body Sponge loofah type

*Tone Hydrating Body Wash with Cocoa Butter and Botanicals, Mango Splash

*BBW Creamy Body Wash Warm Vanilla Sugar

*BBW Creamy Body Wash Coconut Lime Verbena

*Olay Moisturinse In Shower Body Lotion for Extra Dry Skin

*Freeman Bare Foot Creamy Pumice Foot Scrub

and my son's stuff.

*Suave Skin Therapy Moisturizing Body Wash for Extra Dry Skin, Cocoa &amp; Shea Butter

*Suave For Kids 2-in-1 Shampoo for Extra Conditioning, Cherry Blast

*Johnson's Buddies Easy-Grip Sudzing Bar

*TOYS!


----------



## Raja (Sep 6, 2005)

well i used dove soap, and color protecting shampoo from Back to Basics. They were free bottles.


----------



## afternoonchai (Sep 6, 2005)

There isnÂ´t much in my shower at the moment.





XZ (a Finnish brand) shampoo

Philosophy 3-in1 in Raspberry Sorbet

LÂ´oreal Exfotonic body scrub

a shower puff

Nivea Gentle Face Scrub


----------



## Cirean (Sep 6, 2005)

Johnson's Baby Shampoo (hubby)

American Crew Citrus Mint shampoo (hubby)

Lever 2000 soap (hubby)

Noxzema Continuous Clean (shared)

Olay Complete body wash (for shaving)

Fructis Volumizing shampoo and conditioner

Biosilk shampoo and conditioner (I alternate between "cheap" and "expensive" shampoos)

Neutrogena Triple Moisture deep recovery hair mask

Dove bar soap

Swedish File for feet

Pedicure brush

Blissbath celulite massager (nah it doesn't work but it makes me feel like I'm doing something about it)

Pink razor, I think it's a Schick?

I have a basket of stuff on the toilet tank too, all kinds of samples of face washes, scented body washes, pore strips, etc.

I don't take baths so any of that stuff is in the main bathroom collecting dust.


----------



## sugatavon (Sep 7, 2005)

Pantene ProV Smooth &amp; Sleek Shampoo

Pantene ProV Conditioner

Avon Ginger 2-in-1

Loreal Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Avon Lavender &amp; Chamomile Shower Gel

Gillette Razor

Shaving Cream in Pear

Advance Techniques 2 in 1

Dove Soap


----------



## Sofia (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't have much at all:


dove soap 
st. ives apricot scrub 
clearasil face wash 
biolage hydrating shampoo/conditioner 
body brush 
coconut body wash from philosophy 
pink quattro razor 
pumice stone


----------



## Haloinrverse (Sep 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* whats in your shower? i always find these kinds of polls to be interesting.




redken all soft conditioner

redken active dry shampoo

tigi bed head dumb blonde conditioner

freeman papaya shampoo (for BF)

lush honey i washed the kids soap

tropical zest soap (for BF)

TBS shea butter soap

anna sui facial bar for combo skin

oxy benzoyl peroxide wash (for BF)

TBS strawberry shower gel

ulta white chocolate mousse moisturizing body wash

bath pouf

soap sock

peter thomas roth strawberry silica scrub

a bottle of aspirin for the aspirin mask

heres whats in my shower now. lol.
alterna caviar conditioner

rusk alfalfa shampoo

TBS honey shampoo

TBS honey conditioner

oxy bodywash for BF

bath pouf

soap sock

a bottle of aspirin

zest soap

lush 17 cherry tree lane soap

lush cereology soap

copa soap seaweed soap

basics face wash

origins never a dull moment

ulta chocolate swirl body wash

philosophy mimosa 3 in 1

jaqua creamcicle scrub


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have the following in my shower:

Marc Anthony's brilliant blonde shampoo and conditioner.

St Ives clear pore cleanser

Calvin Klein's Eternity body wash

Mesh sponge

St. Ives apricot scrub


----------



## CarrieLynn (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow I want to shower at your houses, lol. I've got a bunch of cheap stuff and it's in my bathroom not my shower. I'm to lazy to get up and go look and theres a ton of stuff in there. As close as I can recall heres what is hanging out in my bathroom.

Suave Clarifying Shampoo

Suave Shampoo (the one that compares to Nexus Therappe)

Suave Conditioner-2 bottles, one compares to Nexus and one compares to Biolage

Deluxe Rosemary Mint Shampoo and conditioner

Oil of Olay Body Wash with Shea Butter

Suave Cucumber and Melon body wash

Dove Moisturizing Body Wash

several cans of shaving cream

Secret Deoderant

Aveda Air Control Hair spray

White Rain Hair Sray

Aussie Scrunch

Some type of frizz reducer straightening lotion. I have very straight hair and use this for the fly aways.

Avon Anew morning and night creams-moisturizer

Oil of Olay moisturizer

Oil of Olay Regenerist for night

Oil of Olay eye cream -Regenerist line I think

Mary Kay Moisturizer

Disposable Razors, Electric Razors, 4 curling irons and a blow dryer

I also have a six drawer plastic thing sitting on top of my counter filled with cosmetics, most are Aromaleigh but there is a variety of loot in there.


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh this is fun!! Let's see I've got....

Philosophy Gingerbreadman

Philosophy Vanilla Icecream

The body shop chocolate orange shower gel

3 different primal elements soaps




I like choice lol

J&amp;J kids body wash

and for the man of the house his AXE body wash that he HAS to have!!

Dumb blond Shampoo and Conditioner

Dove shampoo and conditioner

and the kids watermelon shampoo and conditioner

Gillette Shaving Gel

Venus razor

Pumice stone

pink, white, red and blue poofs (one for each of us



)

and last but not least a bag full of toys that hangs on the wall!!





Now if I was to open my closets and cabnets



I would probably be here for a few hours


----------



## canelita (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *horse_luver* I dont have too much in my shower. But here is what I do have:Aussie Moisturizing Shampoo

Aussie Mosturizing Conditioner

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle stuff

Dove Nutrients body wash

Shick Quatro for women

Skintimate Shave gel for sensitive skin

Loofah

Outside of my shower, i have tons more!!!

For my face:

Phisoderm Cleanser and Toner

Dove Gentle Exfoliating Bar

Witch Hazel

Dual action moisturizer-oil free and pimple preventing

For my body:

St. Ives Smooth Legs moisturizing lotion (not just for legs)

Nair hair remover (for bikini line, so i dont use it everyday, like all my other products)

For my hair:

Aussie dual personality mouse + leave-in conditioner

I have tons more things, but I dont want to bore you guys!!!

P.S. I cant say enough positive things about *Aussie* products!!!

LOL Not to much ?!


----------



## canelita (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* whats in your shower? i always find these kinds of polls to be interesting.




redken all soft conditioner

redken active dry shampoo

tigi bed head dumb blonde conditioner

freeman papaya shampoo (for BF)

lush honey i washed the kids soap

tropical zest soap (for BF)

TBS shea butter soap

anna sui facial bar for combo skin

oxy benzoyl peroxide wash (for BF)

TBS strawberry shower gel

ulta white chocolate mousse moisturizing body wash

bath pouf

soap sock

peter thomas roth strawberry silica scrub

a bottle of aspirin for the aspirin mask

Here we go !! This is going to be fun





SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER


TRESemme Vitamine E Moisture Rich Super Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioner 
Sebastian Laminates Shampoo and Conditioner 
Quantum Leave-in-Conditioner 
Alberto VO5 Dry Ends Daily Rinse out Conditioner
BODY


DiorAddict Moisturizing Perfumed Shower Gel and Body Lotion

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue Refreshing Body Gel

Dove Sensitive Skin Soap

Laurel Lebanon Soap (Olive Oil )

FACE


Sothys Morning Cleanser

FOOT and HAND


St. Ives Apricot Hand and Foot Scrub

Foot Pumice Stone

Venus Divine Razor

Am I leaving something out ? Maybe


----------



## glamslam (Sep 25, 2005)

I did this when it first became a thread. But everything's changed now so I'll do it again!

*Pantene Relaxed &amp; Natural Anti-Dandruff Shampoo

*Silk Elements Revive &amp; Restore Hair Repair Masque

*Melaleuca Naturals Melaleuca Oil Shampoo

*Hair Therapy Lotus Flower Conditioner

*Alberto VO5 Pear Mango Passion Conditioner

*Neutrogena T/Sal Shampoo

*Melaleuca Oil (Tea Tree Oil)

*Aloette Pure Radiance Revitalizing Cleanser with Lumitone

*Queen Helene Oatmeal &amp; Honey Natural Facial Scrub

*Mary Kay Revitalizing Mask

*Lush "King of Skin" Skin Conditioner Bar

*Melaleuca Naturals Exfoliating Body bar

*Avon Moisture Therapy Oatmeal Body Wash

*Avon Ginger Scents Exfoliating Shower Gel

*Caress Body Bar

*mark. Nail and Hand Scrub

*Schick Quattro Razor

*Suave Kids Strawberrry Smoothie Shampoo


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 25, 2005)

Kenra Volumizing Shampoo

Kenra Volumizing Conditioner

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Highlight Activating Volumizing Shampoo

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Glistening Perfection Conditioner

Pantene Clarifying Shampoo

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Deep Conditioner 3 Minute Masque

BBW Very Merry Cranberry Shower Gel

Caress Glowing Touch Moisturizing Body Wash

Gillette Mach 3 Razor

shave gel

Clinique 7 Day Scrub Lotion (rarely use)

BBW Cotton Blossom Bubble Bath

BBW Moonlight Path Bubble Bath

Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash (don't use)

loofah


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 25, 2005)

i have alot but here are some:

pantene shampoo and cond

ojon treatment

blow dryer

brushes

dr.brandt poreless cleanser

cetephil

johnson and johnson baby shampoo(nephew)

alot of bath toys(also nephew)

dove soap

st ives apircot scrub

magazines

queen helene egg yolk

queen helene mint jublee

motrin

and alot more.....


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 25, 2005)

*For me:*

-Aveda madder root shampoo

-Aveda madder root conditioner

-L'Occitane honey showergel

-Lush Buffy the Backside slayer

*For Blokey:*

-TresEmme shampoo

-Tesco lemon showergel


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

jason natural jojoba shampoo that i am using as a body wash (lol)- i can't wait till it's gone- but i didn't wanna waste it.


----------



## babykisses (Oct 25, 2005)

you girls have alot of stuff in your shower! I have a bar of soap and shampoo....that's it!!


----------



## przmaticprinces (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *How is that m3 power razor? Is it anything special??



* I have been using the Mach3 for a couple years and I love it, I will never try anything else. A nice close shave without bumps lasts a couple days for me. As for my list:mach3 razor

Avon shaving balm

Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Shampoo

Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie Conditioning balm

Jhirmack Silver Brightening Conditioner

Phermones Shower Gel

Phermones Bath Creme

Johnsons Lavender Baby Bath (yummy for adults too)

Dr Brandts Poreless Cleanser

Dr Brandts Lineless Cleanser

Dr Brandts Mircrodermabrasion

Clinique Cream Eye Makeup Remover

Adrien Arpel Face Cleaning Machine

Adrien Arpel White Grape Cleanser

Aveeno Bath Soothing packets

Pink scrubby thing

PS a bunch more stuff hiding under my sink, lol


----------



## przmaticprinces (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elfkd1972* Hi all,
I'm new to the boards, so this is my first post. I love fun polls!

I'm afraid I don't have quite as much as everyone else, but here goes:

Frederic Fekkai - alternate between Luscious Curls shampoo and conditioner and Technician shampoo and conditioner

L'Occitane - Eau de Vanilliers shower gel

L'Occitane - Extra Gentle Shea Soap Bar - Milk Scent

Aveeno - Unscented shower gel (use this for shaving - works great!)

Good old Daisy razors

Bath pouf

For my fiance - can't catch him on to the bath product bug! Plain old Safeguard soap and Head and Shoulders shampoo

Welcome to MUT I am Joy freshly transplanted to ALabama, nice to meet you.


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 26, 2005)

Dove Exfoliating Body Wash

Shi Kai Shower Gel Sandlewood Amber

VS Amber Romance Bubble Bath

VS Amber Romance Stimulalting Body Scrub

BBW Rice Flower &amp; Shea Shower Gel

Nair Hair Remover No Touch Glide-On Cream

Bath Sponge

Irish Spring Soap (husband)


----------



## AnneNJ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alterna Caviar Shampoo

Alterna Caviar Conditioner

Arbonne Shampoo

Arbonne Conditioner

Philosophy Coconut Milk 3 in 1

Dial Soap


----------



## touting (Jun 25, 2006)

Bodycology at Walmart Rocks!!! It is giving Bath and Bodyworks a run for your money!


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh, I remember this thread from over a year ago.

New apartment and a smaller shower, so here's what I've got:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 3-1

MAC Cleanse Off Oil

Origins Modern Friction

Biore Ice Cleanser

Paul Mitchell Shampoo One

Dove Advanced Color Care Conditioner

Venus razor

Skintimates shaving gel in Strawberry Rain (bleh, can't wait to use this one up, it stinks)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Dove Cool Cucumber Bar Soap

MK Velocity Facial Cleanser

Stila Retexturizing Scrub

Skintimate Raspberry Rush Shaving Gel

Gillette Sensor 3 Razor

Avon Naturals Gardenia Body Scrub

Avon Naturals Vanilla Shower Gel

Avon Planet Spa Brown Sugar &amp; Shea Butter Body Scrub

Avon Planet Spa Arizona Sands Smoothing Body Clay

TRESemme Shampoo for Dry &amp; Damaged Hair

TRESemme Conditioner for Dry &amp; Damaged Hair

Loofah sponge

J&amp;J Bedtime Bath Wash

J&amp;J Heat-to-Toe Wash


----------



## KellyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Origins Ginger Float -I use it as a shower cleanser- My fave scent in the world

B&amp;BW Warm vanilla sugar cream body wash

" " Cucumber melon " "

Beautiful Shower Gel

Gucci Envy Me shower gel

Sebastian Body Double Shampoo and Conditioner

Cosmedicine facial cleanser/toner

Intuition razor

A bar of Dove soap

Body pouf for shower creams

2 wash cloths

That spray clear shower stuff you spray on your tile after your done.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Pantene Pro V shampoo and conditioner

TBS Grapeseed body scrub

BBW Mango Mandarin Shower gel

Wash Cloth

Pro Active 3 system

Scarzone


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 26, 2006)

Oil of olay face wash

7day facial exfoliator from Clinique

Root beer shower gel (for my girls)

Veet rubber blade thingy

3 shower poufs

BBW Cucumber Melon

BBW Frozen Daquiri

VS Pure Seduction

Herbal Essences Shampoo

Suave knock off conditioner

St. Ives body scrub

Bar of soap for hubby


----------



## nikky (Jun 28, 2006)

pure castle soaps, I have the black soap for pimples , the peppermint soap for external cleaning, and the almond soap for the moisture. and they all work as shampos as well. I keep all of my body washes in a speical place cause I don't want my husband to use them. oh and I have a lady bic razor.


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

*pantene brunette expressions shampoo

*pantene clarifying shampoo

*pantene damage recovery conditioner

*paul mitchell color protect shampoo

*paul mitchell color protect reconstructive treatment

*dove firming body wash

*philosophy double rich hot cocoa 3-in-1 body wash

*bath &amp; body works aromatherapy eucalyptus &amp; spearmint bath gel

*olay moisturinse in shower body lotion

*clarins smoothing body scrub

*proactiv cleanser

*benefit whoooosh cleanser

*st. ives medicated apricot scrub

*gillette quattro razor

*gillette shave gel

*body shop exfoliating gloves

*body shop loofah


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an assload of things in my shower... let's see... Tresemme Shampoo and Conditioner (the moisture rich kind), 2 or 3 body washes: Cherry Blossom and Warm Vanilla Sugar from B&amp;BW. Philosophy 3-in-1 in "Cafe Au Lait.". Shower Gel. The Body Shop face wash (the green tree oil kind), the nuetrogena mask/scrub.

I can't remember what else at the moment!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Rusk, Calm Shampoo

*Rusk Calm Conditioner (megasize




)

*American Crew Shampoo (for bf)

*Oil of Olay body wash (creme ribbons)

*Pharmagel Shower Souffle

*a Louffa

*a Footfile

*Jojoba glo exfoliating scrub

*Venus shaving stuff


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow everyone has so much in their showers!

*Dove Original Showergel

*Dove Night Time Showergel

*Palmolive Almond Showergel

*Nubian Heritage Apricot &amp; Black Seed Soap

*Gillette Venus Apricot Shaving Foam

*Pink Venus Razor

*Nirvana Lemon Body Scrub

*Hot Detox Body Scrub

*Pink Body Shop Exfoliating Glove

*Pink Body Puff

*Winnie The Pooh Flannel


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 23, 2007)

well I dont even know why i am posting this..... i am embarrassed,



its nothing major!

Alberto VO5 Lavender Shampoo and Conditioner

Mary Kay make-remover

Oil of Olay face wash

Zest soap.... fresh scent

Schick Quattro razor

pumice stone

nail brush... that is my biggest pet peeve, dirty toe and finger nails!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

Pumice stone, nail brush, Bath and body aromatherapy bath oil, Bath and Body aromatherapy lotion, shick razor, Shimmer lights shampoo and Irish Spring soap.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 23, 2007)

In the shower right now theres:

biolage smootherapie shampoo and conditioner

pumice stone

razr

shaving cream

body wash

loofah


----------



## nikky (Jul 24, 2007)

one bottle of bath and body works shower gel.


----------



## macface (Jul 24, 2007)

herbal Essence shampoo and conditioner for colored treatred hair.

Caress body wash and white body soap.

razors

Baby shampoo my daugthers


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

Pantene Relaxed &amp; Natural Shampoo and Conditioner

Irish Springs Soap

Blue washcloth

Cetaphil Cleanser


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 26, 2007)

Let's see, a huge bar of Lavender soap no one uses, Bodycology Pomegranate body wash, Suave Fruit smoothie body wash, Queen Helene Mint Julep Face Mask, Motions Neutralizing Shampoo, Lady Schick Razor, black loofah, Caress bar Soap.


----------



## ivette (Jul 26, 2007)

pantene shampoo, suave condition, soap, and philosophy's pure grace shower

gel


----------



## Shelley (Jul 26, 2007)

Redken Shampoo (color treated hair)

AG Conditioner (color treated hair)

Dove Body Wash

Dove Bar Soap

Womens Shave Gel (for my legs, lol)

Disposable Razor

Body Pouf for shower creams/gels

Nail Brush

Pumice Stone

Footfile


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumble &amp; Bumble Gentle shampoo

Bumble &amp; Bumble Rich Conditioner

The Soap Lounge Tea Tree Shower Gel

The Soap Lounge Brown Sugar scrub

The Soap Lounge Pumice foot Scrub

Pumice Stone

Razor

Mineral Gold Spray Body Oil in sweetpea

The Body Shop Satsuma Body Scrub

Clinical Basic Cleansing Beads &amp; Face wash


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 27, 2007)

I will post a reply, when I go later and go all through my goodies! LOL.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 27, 2007)

dove cream body wash


----------



## Fatherknowsbest (Jul 27, 2007)

Bumble &amp; Bumble Gentle shampoo

Bumble &amp; Bumble Rich Conditioner

Ivory Soap

Comb

Razor

Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo

Shaving Cream


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Wilde Nature Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (pure organic Aloe Vera and also contains chamomile, walnut, rosemary and nettle) &lt;&lt; I like it because it contains no sodium lauryl sulphate, formalin or silicon.

KÃ©rastase Shampoo (Bain Satin 3) &amp; Conditioner (Masquintense for thick hair)... less natural





Natural handmade organic soap... one bar of strawberry and one of pure coconut soap, sooo good!!! Rahh, I want to take a bite out of them sometimes haha

Body Shop Coconut body scrub

Coco Chanel bath-gel, I use it as a luquid bodywash sometimes

I like to keep my shower not too full, so I have stuff I am not using at the moment stacked away in a cubboard under my sink


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 30, 2007)

Suave clarifying shampoo

Suave claryfying conditioner

Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Shampoo

Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Conditioner

St. Ives gentle formula apricot scrub

White Rain water blossom body wash

Jergens bar

some nameless body wash that I got as a gift and don't use

Dove Volumizing shampoo

Vo5 Volumizing conditioner

Aussie three minute miracle deep conditioner

White Rain Lavender &amp; Vanilla shampoo


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

Uhhh... L'anza Volume shampoo and conditioner.. Schwarzkopff Herbal Konzil..

2 drugstore shower gels and 5 Yves Rocher shower gels

Shaving cream

A home made scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Razors and bar soap

Scrubbing gloves

Pumice stone and a foot scrubby thing..

Queen Helene Oatmeal and honey face scrub

Neutrogena Pore-somthing face scrub

Yeah.. I too am wondering how all of this FITS in that shower


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 1, 2007)

chocolate soymilk shampoo and conditioner

head and shoulders ocean lift shampoo

aussie cleanse repair shampoo and conditioner

lever 2000 soap bar

zest soap bar

arbonne reveal scrub

vs body scrub

2 vs body gel

jaqua carmel gel

2 chocolate gel

vanilla shaving cream

shaver

and shower poufff


----------



## MakeupLoverInVa (Aug 3, 2007)

Dove body wash, Pevonia facial cleanser, Oil of Olay soap, Mazani shampoo and conditioner and my husband's Crew shampoo


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 3, 2007)

DevaCurl No Poo

DevaCare One Condition

Neutrogena Acne Body Wash

Razor

Pumice Stone

Loofah Sponge


----------



## tracybryant (Aug 4, 2007)

Im not gonna list all of my stuff in the shower, but my new fav is, DOVE Energy Glow Body Wash. I LOVE IT. It makes my skin feel so soft and its just great!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 4, 2007)

Down Under naturals Shampoo &amp; conditioner

Strawberries &amp; Cream body wash/bubble bath/shampoo all in one thinger

Razor

Wash puff

Olive oil

sugar


----------



## Trisha. (Aug 5, 2007)

Suave Coconut shampoo

Suave coconut conditioner

Aussie Moist shampoo

Aussie moist conditioner

Suave Clarifying shampoo

L'Oreal Vive Pro Nutri Gloss COnditioning treatment

St. Ives Apricot scrub Invigorating

Neutrogena oil free acne wash

bath pouf

bath pouf with a handle

pink venus

pink gillette

some dollar store shave cream

Bath &amp; Body works Plumeria shower ger

Caress Exotic Infusions Moroccan body wash

for my son: a cup to play with in the bath, Suave blueberry shampoo, Breck grape body wash, some bath toys,


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

Suave Sleek &amp; Smooth shampoo &amp; conditioner

Sunsilk Beyond Brunette Color Boosting Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Herbal Essences Drama Clean Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Lush American Dream Cream Conditoner

C.O. Bigelow mentha body wash

Philosophy 3-in-1 in Strawberry Milkshake

Dove Soap

stick loofah thing? idk what its called, i scrub myself down before the shower/bath to 'aid circulation'.

Lush Angels on Bare Skin [sample]

Healthy Sexy Hair shampoo [sample]

St. Ives scrub for face

St. Ives acne scrub


----------



## MsStephanie (Sep 3, 2007)

Since I share my shower with my brother and Grandfather-can't wait to move! I only leave my shampoo (cream of nature) and conditioner (VO5 Stawberries and cream, and Suave coconut) in the shower. Therefore, I use the shower basket thingy, just like when I was in college! In there I have:

Neutrogena Deep Clean Cream Cleanser

Nair-aloe and lanoline, baby oil

Perfect Finish Neutralizing After-Wash (Neutralizes the nair off your skin)

IC Hair Polisher Olive Moisturizing Shine Serum

Wild Growth Hair Oil

Bump Patrol Cool Shaving Gel

Walgreens Baby Oil-Vit. E &amp; Aloe

Foot Paddle Pumice Stone

Toothbrush/Paste

Mach3

Sally Hansen Gel Cuticle Remover

Dial Bath soap

Travel size Dove Beauty Body Wash

Caress Glowing Touch &amp; Daily Silk

Neosporine


----------



## Dreama (Sep 3, 2007)

In my shower I have:

Coconut Lime Verbena shampoo, conditioner and body wash

Pantene ProV shampoo and conditioner

Aveno Body Wash

A bar of Dove soap

Fusion razor

2 white loofas


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

hair: enjoi sulfur free shampoo and conditioner

body:charcoal/organic well-being body wash

face:mac micro-derma scrub and mychelle cranberry cleanser


----------



## magosienne (Sep 4, 2007)

Alep soap, Cattier's white clay face scrub, a coconut shower gel (YUM!), Dop shampoo (cheap and big bottle, works great for me), a cheap conditioner containing palm oil.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Sep 4, 2007)

Garnier Fructis Moisture works Shampoo and Conditioner

Manar Hall Soap Company Minty Minty Bar Soap, and Almost Sunset Bodywash

Neti Pot 

Axe bodywash for DH

Oil of Olay body wash with ribbons

J Crew shampoo for DH

Noxema

Maryam's Soap Nook Salt Scrub


----------



## emily (Sep 6, 2007)

Samy Fat Hair Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Caress Tahitian Renewal body wash

Philosophy Body Washes in Mint Chocolate Chip &amp; Margarita

Purpose Face Wash

Skintimate Lotionized Sensitive Skin shave gel

(My husbands shampoo/body wash)

Shower radio!


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

My body scrubbing gloves, my hubby's back scrubber and buff puff, his shampoo and bodywash, my conditioner and body wash.


----------



## Marjo (Sep 7, 2007)

Haircare:


Joico Kerapro shampoo
Pantene Ice Shine shampoo
Tigi Bed Head Dumb Blonde shampoo &amp; reconstructor conditioner
Bonacure Remove shampoo
Redken All Soft shampoo &amp; Heavy Cream conditioner (travel sizes)
Tigi Bed Head Brunette Goddess conditioner
Wella Back to Basics Green Tea conditioner
Body &amp; face:
Avon Naturals Black Cherry &amp; Nutmeg jelly body wash
Korres Mint Tea showergel
NWOS Blue Skies Body Shampoo
Lactoline liquid soap
Ambition shave gel
Bic razor
Bath brush
Glycolic cleanser
Avon Anew Clinical micro-exfoliant

AXE Snake Peel shower scrub (BF)


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 7, 2007)

here mine :

for face:

dr. fischer oil control purifying cleansing gel

mk velocity facial cleanser

st.ives apricot scrub blemish* blackheads control

biotherm clarifying cleansing gel(big sample)

active effective face mask(i have more but i loveto use this one afte the shower)

neutrogena daily scrub oil free acne wash sample 14 ml

hair:

kemilotract rosmarin shampoo 125 ml

activate hydrating conditioner big sample 60 ml

" " shampoo big sample 60 ml

loreal paris recital preference mask

alposil medicated herbal fragrance shampoo

penina rosenblum hair mask 1000 ml

natrual formula 3 min' mask

" " conditioner fo curly hair

wella vivality mask for curly hair

dr.fischer shampoo alo-vera

" " conditioner " "

pantene pro-v shampoo fot brunette expressions

body:

razor

neka 7 pomegranate pilling

dr.fischer moisturizing body wash pomegranate milk

hawaii wild rose body wash

fa massage shower gel

seda yogurt sofr creamy shower pear, melon kiwi

yves rocher 50 ml wild berry body wash

penina rosenblum realaxing liquid body soap with sea salt,chamomile...

st.ives cucumber melon

st.ives exfoliating apricot


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have herbal essence shampoo in the new collection they came out with in pink grapefruit

clean and clear blackhead scrub

bath and body works 3-1 body wash, peach scent

avon face mud scrub

clean clear morning burst face scrub

victoria secret conditoner little bottle

shaving cream and razoe


----------



## NeptuneSky (Sep 8, 2007)

*FACE:*

Serious Skin Care Glycolic Cleanser

Serious Skin Care Buff Polish

Serious Skin Care A-Wash Vitamin A Cleanser

*HAIR:*

WEN Fig Cleansing Conditioner

WEN Sweet Almond Mint Styling Creme

Pantene Pro-V Midnight Expressions shampoo and conditioner

Aveda Be Curly shampoo

*BODY:*

Italian Bath &amp; Body Pink Peony Bath and Shower Gel

Philosophy Inner Grace shower gel

Aquolina Pink Sugar Shower Gel

*OTHER:*

Razor

Body Sponge


----------



## fawp (Sep 12, 2007)

Face:

Neutrogena Oil-Free Face Wash

Body:

Oil of Olay Pro-Age Body Wash,

Oil of Olay Cool Cucumber Scrub,

Body Shop Lavendar Sugar Scrub

Lotion/Body Butter:

Oil of Olay Quench Therapy Body Lotion

Body Shop Strawberry Body Butter

Hair:

Aussie Cleanse and Mend Shampoo

Generic "Just like Matrix" Conditioner

VO5 Leave-in Conditioning Spray

Other:

Foot File (I exfoliate my feet every time I shower and it keeps them super soft.)

Venus Triple-Blade razor


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 20, 2007)

- John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Shampoo &amp; conditioner

- Lever 2000 bar soap

- Venus razor

- Pantene Clarifying Shampoo

- L'Oreal Kids' 2 in 1 in strawberry smoothie

- Wash cloth

- foot pumice

- St Ives Apricot Facial scrub

- Pantene restoritive weekly treatment


----------



## sali (Sep 20, 2007)

I have:

Aussie cleanse and mend shampoo

Aussie moist conditioner 

Schick Quatro for women

Two puff ball thingys

Axe click body wash (hubbys)

Gilette Fusion (hubbys)

Johnson's melt away stress body wash 

I need a shower radio =(


----------



## KristinB (Sep 21, 2007)

Body:

Bath and Body works Strawberry Daiquiri 3 in 1

bath pouf

Schick Quattro razor

skintimate shave gel for sensitive skin

and a few other random things

Hair:

Dumb blonde shampoo

Dumb blonde conditioner

Self-absorbed conditioner

Face:

purpose cleanser

bocia cleansing oil

origins swept clean scrub


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

got2be hottie shampoo and conditioner (sooo yummy..smells like bananas)

dove creme lotion body wash or something lke that. venus vibrance. skintimiate baby soft sensitive skin shave gel. not much cause it's really small and i share it with my roomie.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 21, 2007)

-Suave Shampoo &amp; Conditioner.

-B&amp;BW 3 in 1 body wash/shampoo/bubblebath[i use is as body wash]

-A bath sponge loofa[sp?]

-Shaving Gel

-And Face wash becauase im weird and washed my face in the shower the other night lol.


----------



## MelbaToast (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 3 sauve shampoos one cherry, blueberry, and one watermellon. I have 4 body washes, one white rain moistureizing bodywash, two male scented body washes, one axe body wash that's yellow, and a white rain envigorating citrus.


----------



## tear1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pantene Intensive Shampoo and Conditioner.

Dove Cucumber Soap.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 22, 2007)

Dop almond shampoo (smells good)

a cheap conditioner that works fine

an apricot&amp;almond showergel, can't remember the brand, but it smells good too.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL I have so much stuff! It is going to take me awhile to list!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 22, 2007)

i had to run to the bathroom with a pen and scrap paper to write the stuff down.

face:

-neutragena rapid clear oil illimintating foaming face wash

-city face thermal micro-d skin refinisher treatment

hair:

-paul mitchell shampoo 2

-paul mitchell extra body daily rinse

-paul mitchell instant moisture daily treamtent

body:

-dove energy glow moiturizing body wash

-the body shop passion fruit body scrub

-burts bee's baby bee apricot baby oil

-bath and body works: true blue spa mocha my day invigorating body scrub

-kiss my face moisture shave

-panoxyl bar 10%

other:

-venus razor

-drain stopper

-pumus stone

-the target version of the dasiy pink razors

-plastic thing to make my bath tub so i can get more water into it

-plastic drain hair catcher

-tub floor texturizer things so i dont fall from in the tub (theyre ducks)

-hair elastic

-shower comb


----------

